# Formula One testing @ Silverstone 18-07-2013



## Az_GTi (Jul 19, 2013)

Booked the day off work, paid £15 and ventured up to Silverstone for the F1 Young driver / tyre test. Those who know me know I'm not a fan of the circuit and it's photographic offering. However maybe the sun got to me a bit as I didn't actually think it was that bad  Was also nice to shoot for fun, very relaxed stuff. Forget how challenging shooting though fences can be. Anyway here's a few shots:

#1 Up close






#2 Tight





#3 Racing





#4 Pannage





#5 Rapid Red Bull





This is just a random few, in theory you should be able to view more here if you felt an urge to - http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.519888234749956.1073741843.137105366361580&type=1

As for the day well worth £15.00. In the old days it used to be free but still it's decent. Nice sunny weather too. They are playing again today so if you can get down there.

Appreciate C&C as ever. Thank you.

Happy Friday.

cheers
Az


----------



## ShaneF (Jul 19, 2013)

Not trying to be rude but i cant even focus on the images with all the links and copyright text.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 19, 2013)

ShaneF said:


> Not trying to be rude but i cant even focus on the images with all the links and copyright text.



Ditto.  I can't see through to the photographs.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jul 19, 2013)

Photos have a bit more info than most ... but OP knows his situation and what he feels he needs to do. That's OK by me.
I like these a lot. Colours are vibrant, the compositions are refreshing and good sense of speed.
I like #3, #4 and #5 the most. The 3/4 angle coming around a corner works for me.
#1 is a bit of a mixed bag for me - not loose enough to get full picture but not tight enough to really isolate the element of interest. If it were mine, I would look at a crop that only had half the front wheel ... or even no front wheel, just to see if it crystallised the driver with more emphasis.
The other thing was was most had fair bit of tilt. I would find it a bit of a worry if nearly all of your photos were like this. I suspect you probably have a fair smattering of tilt and horizontal images.
That looked like a seriously good day not to be working.


----------



## runnah (Jul 19, 2013)

So who do you think will take Webber's seat?

Good shots.


----------



## Az_GTi (Jul 19, 2013)

Take onboard about the copyright stuff. The logos at bottom they stay but the COPYRIGHT through middle was distracting - it's meant to be to discourage usage but maybe a bit too far.

Do you think this is any better?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 19, 2013)

Much better watermark.  Great shots.  There are a few motorsports types on this forum that could really learn from you.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 19, 2013)

Beautiful photos. I particularly like the one with the red lines blurred and the car in focus, that makes for a great pattern for the background. 

When it comes to watermarks/copyrights I think you gotta do what you gotta do to try to protect your work.


----------



## jl1975 (Jul 19, 2013)

Excellent shots.  It looks like you really nailed the focus, which I would guess would be tough with the speeds those cars can move at.  Well done.


----------



## manicmike (Jul 19, 2013)

These are really good. I just wish I could see  the image a little better.


----------



## R3d (Jul 19, 2013)

All of your watermarks and links just absolutely kill it for me.  The photos are fine, technically, if framed a bit too tightly for my tastes.  The tight framing just exacerbates the watermarking issue.


----------



## Az_GTi (Jul 22, 2013)

Appreciate the comments thank you. I have updated my watermark action and tried to not make it so visible. Unfortunately it still needs to be there as it is effective in preventing mis-use - it's a shame but photography forums are high on the list for people looking for a "free" picture. Anyway as for comments on tilts I don't have one leg shorter than the other lol - they are both short haha. But yes I try to mix up, sometimes I think it helps with framing but not everyones cup of tea I know.

A few more shots online (with newer WM) here if of interest - Thursday 18th July 2013 - Silverstone - Formula One Testing Photos

cheers
Az


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 22, 2013)

Awesome shots. I love F1 but don't pay nearly enough attention to it


----------



## polymoog (Jul 26, 2013)

Incredible set, esp considering you were taking pics through a fence! Would you mind sharing what camera + lens you used?


----------



## memento (Jul 26, 2013)

#5 is the free picture I've been searching for, were it not for all the watermarks :/


----------



## play18now (Aug 5, 2013)

runnah said:


> So who do you think will take Webber's seat?
> 
> Good shots.



Great shots in a tough environment.  The second watermark lets a lot more of the photo through, so I like it better.  And I foresee Red Bull acquiring Kimi Raikkonen's services.  His performance in Hungary was stellar.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 5, 2013)

can't wait to see what the new car designs will look like. Clean shots, wish I had had the chance to go there. Did have a great day at Donnington though.


----------

